# Graustufen in Illustrator



## nicolaedchen (6. Juli 2010)

Coucou und hallo!

Nach einer Pause bin ich wieder am Eintauchen in Photoshop und Illustrator (beide CS2).
Ich habe Farbphotos in PS in Graustufen umgewandelt, und diese dann in meine Illustrator Dateien platziert.
In meinem IL - Dokumentenfarbmodus konnte ich nun aber keine Graustufen, sondern nur RGB oder CMYK waehlen.

Auf dem Bildschirm blieben meine Graustufenphotos weiterhin brav grau.
Beim Drucken allerdings hatte ich eine unerfreuliche Ueberraschung: 
Die Photos waren gruen- blau.

Ich konnte das Dokument nicht "Schwarz-weiss"  drucken.
Da ich vorher schon Probleme mit meiner Magentatinte hatte, kann es sein, dass die Grau-mischung nicht funktionniert hat, 
weil kein Magenta gedruckt wurde.

Und nun meine zwei Fragen:
Kann ich einen Grau - oder Schwarz-Weiss Modus in Illustrator oder zumindestens zum Drucken waehlen? Wenn ja, wie und wo?

Drucker: Ich habe schon die Duesen-super reinigung gemacht, und eine neue Magenta patrone eingesetzt, aber irgendetwas scheint immer noch den Farbfluss zu blockieren --- Habt ihr einen Tipp?( ich weiss, ist strenggenommen kein Thema fuers "Vektorforum")

Ich Dank Euch im Vorraus --- hab mir ganz schoen die Haare gerauft, und wuerde gerne wissen, wie ich das haendeln kann.

Einen guten Abend Euch!

Nico


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,
also je nach dem was für einen Drucker du hast kannst du eigentlich auch in deinen Druckeroptionen einstellen das nur Schwarz zum Drucken von Graustufen verwendet wird.
Tintenstrahldrucker verwenden auch Farben zum Schwarzdrucken damit SW-Bilder tiefer werden.
Da hat Illustrator eigentlich garnichts mit zu tun.

Gruetzi


----------



## nicolaedchen (10. Juli 2010)

Coucou Jan-Frederik!

Danke fuer den Tipp!
Ich hab allerdings keine Moeglichkeit zum S-W einstellen fuer den Drucker gefunden.
MacOS - Systemeinstellungen - Drucken und Faxen....
Mein Drucker ist ein IP5000 von Canon... ich hab inzwischen mein Magentaproblem drucktechnisch behoben,
die Graustufen interessieren mich immer noch.
Kann es nicht sein, dass Illustrator Farben "erfindet", wenn es nur S-W infos hat, ich aber nur CMYK oder RGB Modus als Farbmodi waehlen kann!!

Ein gutes Wochenende!

Nico


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Juli 2010)

Hi,


> Kann es nicht sein, dass Illustrator Farben "erfindet", wenn es nur S-W infos hat, ich aber nur CMYK oder RGB Modus als Farbmodi waehlen kann!!


Das kannst du ja überprüfen in dem du dir die Farbwerte anschaust. Wird nur schwarz zum Darstellen des Farbswatches verwendet wird eigentlich von Illustrator aus auch nur schwarz verwendet.
Aber auch wenn du ein reicnes Magenta druckst wird dein Drucker wohl nicht nur das Magenta deines Druckers bemühen. Den diese Foto-Drucker sind eigentlich dafür ausgelegt RGB Daten zu drucken und diese werden durch die Interne Umrechnung in CMYK+Fotofarben umgewandelt.
Da weiß nur kein Mensch auserhalb von Canon was da wirklich abläuft. 
Faktisch müßtest du deinen Drucker Farbkalibrieren um die druckerinterne Umrechnung nigieren zu können.
Du könntest aber mal versuchen die Colorsync Farbanpassung zu verwenden anstadt die von Canon. Zu finden unter Farbanpassung im Druckmenü.

Also bei meinem i9100 hab ich unter "Qualität und Medium" eine Checkbox "Graustufen drucken".

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (13. Juli 2010)

Moin
Als Farbmodus hast du keine Möglichkeit S/W auszuwählen, aber unter Bearbeiten -> Farben bearbeiten kannst du alle Farbinformationen, bis auf Schwarz, gen Nichts jagen.

Was dein Drucker dann so macht ist ne andere Sache.
Genau wie Jan geschrieben hat, gibt es da Möglichkeiten.

Grüße


----------



## nicolaedchen (11. August 2010)

Hey Jan-Frederik!
Dank Dir fuer die ausfuehrliche Antwort.
Inzwischen druckt er ein makelloses grau, das lag tatsächlich an der Magentapatrone,
in der sich irgendwie Kluempchen gebildet hatten.
Nach "mechanischer" Reinigung und mit neuer Patrone funktioniert das einwandfrei.
"Graustufen drucken" kann ich in jedem anderen Programm fuer meine Datei waehlen, aber bei den Illustratordateien war die "Druckmenue-oberflaeche" eine andere, und ich hatte diese option nicht.
Vielleicht so wie bei Illustrator, wo ich keinen graustufen-dateimodus waehlen kann.
Ich hatte den Bildern tatsächlich alle Farbe entzogen, aber zum Drucken, wurde das grau immer noch mit Farben hergestellt, da die grundeinstellung der datei Cmyk war. (oder Rgb, das gibt sich in dem fall nicht viel).
Soweit sogut, ich dank dir nochmals, und wuensch Dir ne gute woche!
Nicola


----------



## nicolaedchen (11. August 2010)

Coucou ink!
Danke auch Dir!


----------

